# Light weight motors....



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not sure where your located but there is a 20 hp 2 stroke mercury in Ft Myers craigslist carb upgraded gives you a 25 weight is like 115lbs I have a 25 myself 2 stroke mercury myself.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://outboards.axlegeeks.com/d/h/30


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not sure where your located but there is a 20 hp 2 stroke mercury in Ft Myers craigslist carb upgraded gives you a 25 weight is like 115lbs I have a 25 myself 2 stroke mercury myself.


I am in ft myers to. The mariner I'm using is such a tank and I feel I have more to gain by going to a smaller motor. Matlacha low tides can get you sometimes.


Backwater said:


> http://outboards.axlegeeks.com/d/h/30


I'm looking into the older motors around 115 to 125lbs


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CodyW said:


> I'm looking into the older motors around 115 to 125lbs


Looks like a 2 stroke Yamaha or older 2 stroke Tohatsu would be the way to go at between 105-115lbs for a 25-30hp. I've seen the 25 Yami's get tweaked up to 30hp, and are ridiculously reliable.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Looks like a 2 stroke Yamaha or older 2 stroke Tohatsu would be the way to go at between 105-115lbs for a 25-30hp. I've seen the 25 Yami's get tweaked up to 30hp, and are ridiculously reliable.


Yeah I probably end up with a yamaha. I did find some older johnsons and one was a 35hp. The ad said it was around 118lbs. Thats impressive if its true


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Yeah I probably end up with a yamaha. I did find some older johnsons and one was a 35hp. The ad said it was around 118lbs. Thats impressive if its true


Yeah our winter tides does get real skinny I have pushed my boat more miles than I would like. You should be able to find a small kicker they show up a lot mine is an 05 mercury 25 ligtweight and fast and no oil changes good luck its a shame they don't sell the 2 stroke anymore.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

What kind of boat do you have


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> What kind of boat do you have


I don't know what kind of hull it is. It's a 13 ft boat I've been building up. It drafts 6in with the 30.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> I don't know what kind of hull it is. It's a 13 ft boat I've been building up. It drafts 6in with the 30.


Is it tiller or center console I have a 16 ft john tiller steer but I can only get as shallow as you because its all decked out with walk around gunnels sounds like a 25 2 stroke would be your best bet I think even the new suzuki 30s are at least 140 or so


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Is it tiller or center console I have a 16 ft john tiller steer but I can only get as shallow as you because its all decked out with walk around gunnels sounds like a 25 2 stroke would be your best bet I think even the new suzuki 30s are at least 140 or so


its a tiller


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

My 2 stroke 2 cylinder Yamaha (2006) is ~107lbs, but I think othe older 3 cylinder ones are more "upgrade-able"


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

yobata said:


> My 2 stroke 2 cylinder Yamaha (2006) is ~107lbs, but I think othe older 3 cylinder ones are more "upgrade-able"


I think Im going to go with the 25 2 cylinder as the 3 cylinders are hard to find. I can do all the porting my self.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a 3cyl 30 Yamaha but don't count out the older 2 stroke 25 Mercury's either, they have a LOT of power and can be made to have even more fairly easily.

http://www.shop.hydrotecmarine.com


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Tohatsu/Nissan 2 cylinder 25hp will put out 30hp with a very simple intake mod. The 25/30 hp yamaha 3 cylinder is capable of 40hp plus after doing a lot of mods. The suzuki DT25/30 3 cylinder is highly sought after by the go fast duck hunters. I did a yamaha 30hp with all the mods and it was a fast little motor. I'm currently running a yamaha 50hp 2 stroke and it's only 3 mph faster and weighs 60 lbs more.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Tohatsu/Nissan 2 cylinder 25hp will put out 30hp with a very simple intake mod. The 25/30 hp yamaha 3 cylinder is capable of 40hp plus after doing a lot of mods. The suzuki DT25/30 3 cylinder is highly sought after by the go fast duck hunters. I did a yamaha 30hp with all the mods and it was a fast little motor. I'm currently running a yamaha 50hp 2 stroke and it's only 3 mph faster and weighs 60 lbs more.


Can you list the mods you did on the 30 HP 3 cylinder engine?


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

http://smalloutboards.com/

Located in St. Pete, and they have used 2-stroke 25 hp Mercury and Yamahas listed on the site fairly often.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

My vote is a merc 25. Have used mine on 3 skiffs. i don't think i will ever sell it. power is awesome and super light.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

lowcountry88 said:


> My vote is a merc 25. Have used mine on 3 skiffs. i dont think i will ever sell it. power is awsome and super lite.


X2


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Can you list the mods you did on the 30 HP 3 cylinder engine?


40hp carbs from a tohatsu, yamaha 40/50hp reed cages with fiber race reeds, cut down exhaust tuner to copy hydro tec, mild porting and opening up the intake to match over sized carbs. It sucked down a lot of fuel because the motor needed over sized main jets .125's. I only did this because the motor was a junk parts motor to start with. Those motors are hard to find and run really good stock.


----------

